# prespawning vid****



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just wondering if you guys would consider this prespawn behavior. The male seems to be wanting to breed, but the female goes light, dark, light, dark, etc, and really don't stay with the male much. The male on the other hand has not left that spot in 5 days. They were in my livingroom where there was tons of traffic, so I moved them to thier own private 125 in the basement about 10 days ago. Already showing signs of being more comfortable down there. 1/3 of tank has breeding mat, and the male seems to love it.

By the way, they were purchased as a breeding pair from mashunter about 7 weeks ago, and bred 1 week befor I picked them up.

Let me know what ya think. Will they breed soon?

Heres the link to the vid.


----------



## tsaiduk (Nov 1, 2006)

haha damn. iono its too dark


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

you sure there is no eggs in there?looks like a dad guarding his nest sorta.what they do when the lights are on?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah man, I have been looking every 4 hours just to make sure. That breeding mat is made of peat dipped in some kind of black stuff to stiffen it up , and you can see to the bottom of the tank through it. The eggs may fall to the bottom, right? I have heard they are stick, and though maybe I would see some atleast on top, but no, I can't see anything. I have been taking the siphon hose over it into a bucket just to make sure there wasn't something in there that I didn't see, but nothing has come out of the mat. Maybe I should lift the mat. I don't want to take it out because the male seems to love it.



> what they do when the lights are on?


Same thing. Like I said, the male WILL NOT leave that spot but to snag a peice of food, then right back to the spot.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

the eggs will stick to whatever they hit when they fall from the female.Its so dark to see in the video.I dunno if i can see the mat.As for breeding I think it looks promising.if that mat is the only thing in the tank,then it maybe considered the 1 fishes territory.I highly doubt that is the cas as it was not agressive when the other swam by.Is this a proven pair?any color changes?any changes in agression(the male will often attack the female untill she moves to the nest and start bredding with him)?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> .Is this a proven pair?any color changes?any changes in agression(the male will often attack the female untill she moves to the nest and start bredding with him)?


Yeah, it's a proven pair. Bred no more than 2 months ago. Bought them from MasHunter. Male is dark as hell, female is dark about 50% of the time, but she fades in & out. As for aggression, none yet. Male seems to be in a trance, and will literaly not move from that area. The mat covers 1/3 of the tank. The rest is white gravel.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> > .Is this a proven pair?any color changes?any changes in agression(the male will often attack the female untill she moves to the nest and start bredding with him)?
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a proven pair. Bred no more than 2 months ago. Bought them from MasHunter. Male is dark as hell, female is dark about 50% of the time, but she fades in & out. As for aggression, none yet. Male seems to be in a trance, and will literaly not move from that area. The mat covers 1/3 of the tank. The rest is white gravel.


it will happen just be patient they probably just need time to settle into the new tank.you got a tank cycled to raise the fry?I hope that mat doent turn out to be a pain in the arse when it comes time to remove the fry.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, 2 tanks. And I may just take the mat out. I will give it a few weeks, see how it is the first time.


----------



## fan1008 (May 12, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> yeah, 2 tanks. And I may just take the mat out. I will give it a few weeks, see how it is the first time.


My pair spawned in a 125 gallon tank and then I removed them and put them in a 55 gallon tank. Fixed up the 125 gallon aquarium and then I threw them back into the tank. Soon after breeding started again.

You want to buy my pair?


----------



## fan1008 (May 12, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> yeah, 2 tanks. And I may just take the mat out. I will give it a few weeks, see how it is the first time.


Thats exactly what my fish do when the eggs are laid. If thats not the case with your fish, he is probably making a nest for the eggs. Some male Piranhas with bite the rocks/gravel to make that perfect nest. Have you noticed that fish with his nose in the gravel? If so, he is preparing to spawn.

Also, have you been doing those big water changes to similate the rainy season?


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

looks promising...gl.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, I am on top of this game, but gotta wait it out till they are ready. Have done everything from water changes to instant amazon.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

looks like the day is coming to me


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

ha, nice video man...sweet piranhas BTW


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

how long after this behavior did they lay eggs? nice video btw...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> how long after this behavior did they lay eggs?


Next day, or may have already happened. IDK because that mat screwed me all up, couldn't see them at all. Didn't find them till 4 or 5 days later.


----------

